# Hoyt Tribute for fingers



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I own the Apex 8 and shoot it with fingers, its an awesome bow. The Trbute, which replaced the Vantage LTD, to me the only change was going with cheaper limbs (not the XT 3000's), the Vantage LTD with accuwheels was slow and the draw was sloppy. If you changed out the accuwheels for cam and half +'s (limbs and strings too) you had yourself quite the bow. 

Now Maitland X Factor to me is better than both of the above, if you can find one. They sold out fast. I have one and it is still my go to bow.


----------



## johnedward (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Shooting a Matthews Ovation now so I may stay with them & go with the Apex8


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

johnedward said:


> Has anyone shooting a compound with fingers had a chance to try this bow ? Looking to purchase a new bow maybe this one or Matthews Apex 8. Comments appreciated.


There was a thread on the Tribute several months ago in the fingers forum. You may be able to still pull it up. I'm shooting one and really like it, although it hasn't replaced my old Hoyt ProTec. It is a bit heavier than I would have expected, and I miss the recurve limbs Hoyt used to build, but it does shoot very nice. The accuwheel is very forgiving, IMHO, and is tolerant of my indecisiveness on the release. I have not shot the Mathews Apex 8, so I can't offer a comparison, but either will manufacturer will build you a solid bow. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a vantage ltd if your interested,color is orange anodized


----------



## owensww3 (Jan 11, 2014)

What is the axle length? Weight?


----------



## owensww3 (Jan 11, 2014)

What cam types are best for finger bows?


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Round wheels for smooth roll over on the cam,also affords you the ability to shoot a clicker as well


----------



## tpspaz (Oct 15, 2013)

*Vantage LTD*

Hello, if you still have your Hoyt can you give me the specs on it. Also what are asking for it? 

Thanks, Dan


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

owensww3 said:


> What cam types are best for finger bows?


 Round wheels may be fine, but in my opinion, you can't beat cams for hunting. I shoot a 2002 ProTec with CommandCams+, 41 inch ATA. I find that I like its solid wall. Was going to trade for Vantage Limited and then later a Tribute, but decided that I shoot this bow so well I'd be crazy to spend the bucks on a new bow. Just sayin'.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

tguil said:


> Round wheels may be fine, but in my opinion, you can't beat cams for hunting. I shoot a 2002 ProTec with CommandCams+, 41 inch ATA. I find that I like its solid wall. Was going to trade for Vantage Limited and then later a Tribute, but decided that I shoot this bow so well I'd be crazy to spend the bucks on a new bow. Just sayin'.


This is a really interesting point to me. I've stayed with the Accuwheels for awhile now, but broke out a bow with the Cam 1/2 on it this weekend, and found the solid wall not only comfortable but really enjoyable to shoot. I thought I would miss the "spongy" feel of the wheels but liked the short "release window" the Cam 1/2 provides. It makes me police up my sloppy technique. I almost feel like I've got a nun with a wooden ruler ready to smack my knuckles if I get sloppy; she's just wearing a habit with a Hoyt apple (sorry, Catechism flashbacks!).


----------

